# Where should I live nxt summer?



## LawStudent (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi!

I'm new to this site. 

I'm a law student in the States and I'm planning on moving to Thailand next summer to study for the bar exam. I don't know where to live, though! I'm hoping I can write a wish list and you all can help me pick a place. What do you think?

Here's what I'm hoping for:

-- A city/town on a nice beach (must have)
-- Size of town/city doesn't matter to me
-- A studio/one-bedroom apartment w/kitchen and wifi = less than $500/month (must have)
-- Would be great if the apartment has a pool and/or gym
-- Cheap street food, markets, massages (_regular_ kind of massages, not "special" massages)
-- Would be nice to have some American/English tourists there, as I don't speak Thai
-- Safe for a single, blonde female to walk around by herself (using caution, of course)

What do you think? Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

LawStudent said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to this site.
> 
> ...


I am an American lawyer retired with my wife in Thailand. We live in Naklua, just north of Pattaya, which might meet your requirements. Many studios in your price range - there are several in our building (with gym, pool, etc) which is right on the beach, as well as several others close by. Quiet area away from the party zone. Just over an hour from Bangkok airport.

Question: if you enjoy the summer in Thailand, how do you intend to pass the bar exam? Heh...

Send me a PM if you want more specific info. like websites you can peruse, etc.

Good luck!


----------

